# question about using used motor oil for chain lube



## KevinB1986 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey,

I was just wondering if anyone knows the pros or cons of using used motor oil instead of bar and chain oil? It makes sense to me for two reasons: 1.) It is cheaper than buying bar and chain oil. and 2.) it reuses oil, reduces waste, and is good for the environment.
I know that lots of used motor oil has some gas in it which wouldn't help in the lube department and I do not know what the standard thickness of bar and chain oil is. The used motor oil I use is 15-40, out of my tractor or my friends lobster boat. I wonder if using used motor oil will increase wear on the bar and chain. 
Does anyone else have any thoughts on this matter? Does anyone else use used motor oil in their saws? Just wondering. Thanks a lot.

Kevinb1986


----------



## shenbojsxz (Mar 12, 2007)

*don't instead of it*



KevinB1986 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows the pros or cons of using used motor oil instead of bar and chain oil? It makes sense to me for two reasons: 1.) It is cheaper than buying bar and chain oil. and 2.) it reuses oil, reduces waste, and is good for the environment.
> I know that lots of used motor oil has some gas in it which wouldn't help in the lube department and I do not know what the standard thickness of bar and chain oil is. The used motor oil I use is 15-40, out of my tractor or my friends lobster boat. I wonder if using used motor oil will increase wear on the bar and chain.
> ...


Keep your saw's chain-oiling system filled with clean bar-and-chain oil. Never put used oil, or old motor oil, in your saw or on your chain. Be sure your chain, bar, and sprocket are always receiving oil from the saw during operation.


----------



## pbtree (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site...

Do not use used motor oil on your saw...
It is not cutting down on waste, it is polluting the environment...:monkey: 

Bar and chain lube is formulated to degrade easier, and is set to cling to the chain rather than being slung off as easily as motor oil...It is also fre of acids and other contaminates found in used motor oil...


----------



## shenbojsxz (Mar 13, 2007)

pbtree said:


> Welcome to the site...
> 
> Do not use used motor oil on your saw...
> It is not cutting down on waste, it is polluting the environment...:monkey:
> ...


correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 13, 2007)

shenbojsxz said:


> correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep! The cost of real bar oil is minimal in relaltion to all the other costs of running saws.

Still scratchign head over how using used oil is good for the environment.

Harry K


----------



## shenbojsxz (Mar 13, 2007)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep! The cost of real bar oil is minimal in relaltion to all the other costs of running saws.
> 
> Still scratchign head over how using used oil is good for the environment.
> 
> Harry K



not only pollute the environment but also badly worn of the chain and bar


----------



## tawilson (Mar 13, 2007)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yep! The cost of real bar oil is minimal in relaltion to all the other costs of running saws.
> 
> Still scratchign head over how using used oil is good for the environment.
> 
> Harry K



Cause it's better than dumping down the storm drain?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 13, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Cause it's better than dumping down the storm drain?



True words.

Depends on where you are but a lot of landfills take waste oil for recycling. Even there's no place to recycle, I doubt putting it through your saws is a good idea... it's better than nothing but if you use those saws to make your living, is it worth the risk?

Check the Veggie Oil Thread.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't beleive there has never been a thread about using used motor oil as bar lube!:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## yooper (Mar 13, 2007)

I can just imagine the black mess it would make all over the saw pants from the oil being so thin. Although once the injector gets clogged I guess ya wouldn't have to worry about the mess any more.


----------



## bama (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been working on some old 621's that had used motor oil in them....
Talk about sludge in the oil tank! You can feel some grit in the oil, which probably isn't a good thing, either, IMOHO.

Stay away from ATF, as well, unless you are having trouble getting your saw to shift!


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2007)

Motor Oil can be rerefined and reused FOREVER!!! Only down side is must be sold as USED oil. <Quickly hugs tree> <hopes no one noticed>


----------



## ATH (Mar 13, 2007)

Blinky said:


> True words.
> 
> Depends on where you are but a lot of landfills take waste oil for recycling. Even there's no place to recycle, I doubt putting it through your saws is a good idea... it's better than nothing but if you use those saws to make your living, is it worth the risk?



Auto Zone and Advanced Auto both take used oil. Many automotive shops will also let you dump oil in their recycle tank.


----------



## KevinB1986 (Mar 13, 2007)

thankyou all for your responses on the matter. Originally, I didnt explain very well what I meant when I said it was "better for the environment." What I had been thinking was that for every gallon of used oil you used it would mean one less gallon of new oil would have to be produced/used. My logic was using less oil was better for the environment. 

Obviously there are many reasons not to use used motor oil
1.) Inferior lubricant
2.) Carcinogen (might have spelled it wrong)
3.) Extremely messy
4.) Pollutes the soil.

And my initial logic was flawed, using used motor oil is worse for the environment and in the long run will prolly cost more than using bar and chain lube because you'll wear your gear out quicker. Thanks again. Hope I dont sound like a jackass for asking this question cuz I sure feel like one. But where I come from theres no such thing as a stupid question


kevinb1986


----------



## tawilson (Mar 13, 2007)

Here also. And welcome to AS.


----------



## Bermie (Mar 14, 2007)

Ask away fella...that's what this site is for!

One last note on used motor oil, you end up breathing it as well, not all those minute droplets are just going out into the soil, trees, they are also going in the air and you eat, wear it, and breathe it!!! Yuk, yuk, yuk!!!!


----------



## Lou (Mar 14, 2007)

Kevin;
It goes back through the same cracker that does crude! The used oil tag is a BS. There is chemically no difference in cracked crude or used motor oil. It is NOT filtered, it is redistilled, all polutants and impurities are boiled off or become part of some other petrolium product!!!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 14, 2007)

Lou said:


> Kevin;
> It goes back through the same cracker that does crude! The used oil tag is a BS. There is chemically no difference in cracked crude or used motor oil. It is NOT filtered, it is redistilled, all polutants and impurities are boiled off or become part of some other petrolium product!!!



Lou, I hope you are not suggesting that using used motor oil in your chainsaw is a good idea. 

After it is "redistilled".....fine. 

Right out of the motor.........not in my saws. 

As has been stated, used motor oil is dirty. It has dirt, sludge, and possibly metal particles. If it doesn't clog up your oil pump, you would be intentially pumping abrasives through your bar/chain.


----------



## 9th year rookie (Mar 15, 2007)

*heavy metals*

I think worse than petroleum, HEAVY METALS from engine wear, found in used motor oil, is worse for the environm.


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Mar 16, 2007)

*how about vegi oils*

If you are looking at the environment and looking at bar oil alternatives, do a search of vegetable oils. They have been reviewed over and over on this site. good and bad.

Farmer Ferd


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 16, 2007)

Frig motor oil, and frig veggie oil.:bang: 

Use the oil that is designed for chainsaw bar and chains. Everybody wants to save a buck... but the damage you can do to your saw will be more expensive in the long run. If you are concerend with savin' the planet then use one of the enviro-friendly bar oils that are being made.

Ever tried to clean a saw that has had used motor oil run through it...:bang: 

Gary


----------



## MonkeyDo (Mar 16, 2007)

*No Motor oil!!*

In addition to the above mentioned issues I was advised that using motor oil in your saw can cause shortened life of the oiler and components. 
If the oil no longer good enough for your car then why go and put it into a more finicky small engine system?


----------



## tawilson (Mar 16, 2007)

I was keeping track, but I lost count. How many for and how many against using used motor oil? And if you do use used motor oil, which brand do you prefer?


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm *AGAINST*


Gary


----------



## tawilson (Mar 16, 2007)

Uh, I was just looking for the total, thanks anyways.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry Tom...:blush: 

Gary


----------



## windthrown (Mar 17, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Frig motor oil, and frig veggie oil.:bang:
> 
> Use the oil that is designed for chainsaw bar and chains. Everybody wants to save a buck... but the damage you can do to your saw will be more expensive in the long run. If you are concerend with savin' the planet then use one of the enviro-friendly bar oils that are being made.
> 
> ...



What he said...


----------



## tawilson (Mar 17, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Sorry Tom...:blush:
> 
> Gary


No problem, I'm pretty sure it's 0 for using used motor oil and 27 against. Now gosh dang, I know there are people are there who do it. Come on, speak up, your vote counts too. 
Or maybe that sort don't hang around here.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 17, 2007)

tawilson said:


> No problem, I'm pretty sure it's 0 for using used motor oil and 27 against. Now gosh dang, I know there are people are there who do it. Come on, speak up, your vote counts too.
> Or maybe that sort don't hang around here.



Being the contrary cuss that I am, since so many are against it, I will have to change over and start doing it :fart: 

Harry K


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 17, 2007)

I use an unemployed tree gnome to hold onto the dawgs and squirt canola oil onto my chain as needed.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 17, 2007)

tawilson said:


> No problem, I'm pretty sure it's 0 for using used motor oil and 27 against. Now gosh dang, I know there are people are there who do it. Come on, speak up, your vote counts too.
> Or maybe that sort don't hang around here.



Well, OK, this old phart will admit that a few years ago when I moved to this ranch and got back into chainsaws, I dragged my old Mac habits with me. I used NEW non detergent 30 WT motor oil on the bars. Never used stuff. The metal and blowby carbon in used motor oil is "no bueno" for doing anything with except taking to the recycle bin at the local dump. 

However, I soon flipped to real, genuine, non-immitation chainsaw bar oil after finding a gallon for a buck at a garage sale someplace. Lo and behold, it sticks to the bar better and the chains do not stretch as fast using it, and it stays on the chain and bar longer. Doi! Like the Gas man up in the islands in Washington just north of me says, "why use anything else?" So now I use Husky, Pro Power, Poulon, Stihl, or the bar oil that they make in Portland and sell at Bi-Mart. Just about any sticky tacky goo in the gallon bottle that is on sale. I would flip to bio-degradable bar oil if I could find it for less than $18 a gallon. 'Spensive stuff. I also save the calola oil for cooking french fries in. Veg oil will resin up, is too thin, and can go rancid on you. 

For that matter, I use premium gas in my saws now. More even burn with higher octane. I also use premium Stihl, Castrol and/or better air-cooled rated blue goo to mix with the gas. Works better, and the saw plugs are a nice tan color with no build-up. The 460 that I just bought/tested/returned had a wet and black fouled plug in it... looked like they ran outboard motor oil in there and ran it way too rich. Piston and cylinder were also scored... and the whole saw felt like it was dipped in oil residue. Maybe from running too rich? :rockn:


----------



## tawilson (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry, new oil doesn't count. It's got to be old with grit in it. Actually, isn't bar oil 30 weight oil with tackifiers in it?
AFAIF, outboard oil in an aircooled engine is asking for a cooking. It's made for a watercooled engine. Maybe somebody who knows what I'm talking about can splain it inteligently.


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Mar 17, 2007)

KevinB1986 said:


> thankyou all for your responses on the matter. Originally, I didnt explain very well what I meant when I said it was "better for the environment." What I had been thinking was that for every gallon of used oil you used it would mean one less gallon of new oil would have to be produced/used. My logic was using less oil was better for the environment.
> 
> Obviously there are many reasons not to use used motor oil
> 1.) Inferior lubricant
> ...



All of the above I will ruin your saw rapidly too
there ar land fills We have one , that take used oil also you might finda rcyling center that takes it . 
it is good however in small quantities for starting a smnall brish pile on fire if you go that route alot of folks do it to get a pilg oing . otter than that dispose of it poroperly and usea high grade bar & chain libe . though I will say i think some like poulan are probably made by the same dom[pany who makes your exponsive stuff I haver used it in a pinchwith out porbelms


----------



## JayD (Mar 17, 2007)

*2 stroke oil/ outboard 2 stroke oil*

Tawilson,
Without going into to much detail outboard 2 stroke oil is designed to cool a water cooled engine which operates at much lower temps than air cooled engines such as our saws,so if you use that oil in a air cooled 2 stroke that operates at extreme temp you will seize it up from the oil actually boiling of out of the mix because its designed for low temp cooling..trust me I know..fried one of my saws just because I thought I knew better ...I mean lubricating oil is just that write???wrong read and understand what it is intended for and me,I tend to go a little more sweet on the mix,(more oil) better to de-coke a head than to rebuild a seized top end,if any one can elaborate further go ahead.

As for using old engine oil,think about when you cut how your chain oil sprays onto surrounding surfaces,eg:fence,poolarea,etc, could you imagine the look on your customers face seeing black unsightly used motor oil sprayed all over the place,not to mention evironmental impact.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

I knew it was bad, now I know why. The outboard two stroke that is. I already had the used oil deal figured out.


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 17, 2007)

I know I'm jumping in late here but:::

There is a logger I had up to our place to look at some trees last week. He uses old motor oil for his bar. The stuff is black as tar. 

He is the sole provider for the mill his family owns. He files 100% by hand and goes through one 24" chain a month on his 385. I don't know how many bars he uses a year.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2007)

tawilson said:


> No problem, I'm pretty sure it's 0 for using used motor oil and 27 against. Now gosh dang, I know there are people are there who do it. Come on, speak up, your vote counts too.
> Or maybe that sort don't hang around here.



I ran used motor oil for bar oil one time. Once is all it took. Burned the bar edges, cooked the chain, gunked up the oiler, and totally ruined what left of my day. I've used NEW motor oil a couple of times when the bar oil jug got smushed but only when I absolutely had to. It was thirty miles to the nearest town with a saw shop and the first twenty five miles of that would have taken two hours to drive...hence the NEW motor oil. I also carry extra bar oil now.


----------



## newguy18 (Mar 17, 2007)

*do not use used motor oil*

[QUOTE=newguy18 do not use used motor oil in chainsaws. ihave been a small engine mechanic and a car mechanic all my life and the used oil has little particles of metal that can ruin your bar and chain. just in case you were wondering. bill howe


----------



## newguy18 (Mar 18, 2007)

*help for a new guy*

hi my name is bill howe. i was wondering if anyone would give me some advice on starting a tree care service? i have read the books the fundamentals of general tree work the tree climbers companion, and the isa offici arborist study guide. i know how to take wraps to rig a limb or secetion of tree,i know how to climb and how to make proper pruning cuts.i figured i would do the climbing myself because i enjoy it.i also figured on doing it all my self for a couple of years until a friend of mine told me it was illegal to do it that way. is that true? i have a back belt not a saddle i also have 2 chainsaws. a husqvarna 141 and a husqvarna 51. if anyone would take the time to give me some advice i would greatly appreciate it. bill howe:newbie:


----------



## tawilson (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome, Bill.
If you haven't already, I'd start a new thread with an appropriate title. You'll probably get more response. We've been goofing on this thread for a while so.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 19, 2007)

*30 Wt*



tawilson said:


> Sorry, new oil doesn't count. It's got to be old with grit in it. Actually, isn't bar oil 30 weight oil with tackifiers in it?
> AFAIF, outboard oil in an aircooled engine is asking for a cooking. It's made for a watercooled engine. Maybe somebody who knows what I'm talking about can splain it inteligently.



I read on another thread that you can add some oil additive stuff to 30 Wt to make it tacky... sort of like super STP. But if you look at it, bar oil is about as cheap as 30 WT ND oil (cheapest oil on the shelf at most auto stores). Note that I used ND, or non detergent motor oil. Detergent is in oil to dissolve small particles, and on a bar and chain, the oil just flies off so no need or desire for detergent.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 19, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> hi my name is bill howe. i was wondering if anyone would give me some advice on starting a tree care service? i have read the books the fundamentals of general tree work the tree climbers companion, and the isa offici arborist study guide. i know how to take wraps to rig a limb or secetion of tree,i know how to climb and how to make proper pruning cuts.i figured i would do the climbing myself because i enjoy it.i also figured on doing it all my self for a couple of years until a friend of mine told me it was illegal to do it that way. is that true? i have a back belt not a saddle i also have 2 chainsaws. a husqvarna 141 and a husqvarna 51. if anyone would take the time to give me some advice i would greatly appreciate it. bill howe:newbie:



Post this same question in a new thread... you'll get more answers.

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 19, 2007)

Back in the day... it seemed like all the guys that used the big ol' Macs used old crankcase oil. It didn't matter if it came out of a Log Truck, Skidder, Cat, or the family sedan... They strained the oil through cheese cloth to get the "bad stuff" out of it. 

You could always tell a faller/bucker that ran a Mac... his riggin' was black from the knees down. 

Gary


----------



## Jumper (Mar 19, 2007)

I worked for one cheapskate, same idiot who spiked everything, who used used oil that had been in his diesel trucks, blacker than tar, and smelled worse. PEEEEEEYOU! I reeked worse than normal at the end of the day, not to mention had been covered by all kinds of engine combustion byproduct, many carcinogens. Plain bar oil is if nothing else cleaner. 



Think of the guy using the saw.


----------



## Tree Machine (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to use the spent oil that came out of my chipper, that was a long time ago, thinking just as a previous poster, that I was somehow doing a service to the environment. I did not know then that all petro-oil is recyclable. My unique way of 'reusing' was having the opposite effect on the environment as my intent. I was polluting.

So the difference in bar oil to used motor oil is one has tack while the other has grunge from the engine, still pretty much the same oil though. I understood that bar oil is the bottom-of-the-barrel inferior grade junk from the refinery, which would make sense since all it has to do is lubricate well and not contain foreign particles. 

Ideally the oil should be non-toxic to you and the environment. Used motor oil and regular bar oil share indifference in this way. They're both the same oil, molecularly speaking. The environment, after the oil flies off the bar, sees them both the same.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tree Machine said:


> I So the difference in bar oil to used motor oil is one has tack while the other has grunge from the engine, still pretty much the same oil though. I understood that bar oil is the bottom-of-the-barrel inferior grade junk from the refinery, which would make sense since all it has to do is lubricate well and not contain foreign particles.



Not so much...

Gary


----------



## Treetom (Mar 19, 2007)

Way back in the "hemp rope days" I recall trying to save money by siphoning used oil through a cheese cloth and running it in my Echo 8000. On one job I was cutting a trunk close to a client's house (white siding). The high-sling drain oil ended up all over the side of the house. Not good for business, besides all the evironmetal concerns and damage to your saw.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 19, 2007)

*Drippings...*



GASoline71 said:


> Back in the day... it seemed like all the guys that used the big ol' Macs used old crankcase oil. It didn't matter if it came out of a Log Truck, Skidder, Cat, or the family sedan... They strained the oil through cheese cloth to get the "bad stuff" out of it.
> 
> You could always tell a faller/bucker that ran a Mac... his riggin' was black from the knees down.
> 
> Gary



Yah, that was pretty 'normal' in the 60's. My father used to use 'oil drippings' as he called them for all kinds of stuff. If he did not have another use for it, he would pour it on the driveway to keep the dust down. We had a gallon jug of used oil that we would let the drippings settle in. Then use the top oil poured through some type of coffee like filter that my dad got from a diesel mechanic. Used that for bar oil in the Homelite chainsaw on his property out in Gresham, which then was way out in the boonies. Used motor oil was "good stuff" in those days. *sigh*


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 19, 2007)

windthrown said:


> Yah, that was pretty 'normal' in the 60's. My father used to use 'oil drippings' as he called them for all kinds of stuff. If he did not have another use for it, he would pour it on the driveway to keep the dust down. We had a gallon jug of used oil that we would let the drippings settle in. Then use the top oil poured through some type of coffee like filter that my dad got from a diesel mechanic. Used that for bar oil in the Homelite chainsaw on his property out in Gresham, which then was way out in the boonies. Used motor oil was "good stuff" in those days. *sigh*



My Gramps also had what he called a "reclaimer" that was a gravity fed oil dripper that went to the furnace in his shop. We would pour crankcase, gear oil, hydraulic fluid... you name it in that thing. It was a 55 gallon drum mounted to the outside of the shop about 6 feet off the ground. Then had a copper line that ran through the wall to the stove. There was an inline petcock that we used to adjust how fast it dripped into the furnace.

Prolly not many of those around anymore (illegal). 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Mar 19, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> My Gramps also had what he called a "reclaimer" that was a gravity fed oil dripper that went to the furnace in his shop. We would pour crankcase, gear oil, hydraulic fluid... you name it in that thing. It was a 55 gallon drum mounted to the outside of the shop about 6 feet off the ground. Then had a copper line that ran through the wall to the stove. There was an inline petcock that we used to adjust how fast it dripped into the furnace.
> 
> Prolly not many of those around anymore (illegal).
> 
> Gary



LOL. I can remember my dad saving all the used motor oil from the dusters. He had a couple of fifty five gallon barrels and a homemade spreader/sprayer bar. When they got full we'd put them in the back of the pickup and oil the runway. Man...they'd just take you out and shoot you if they caught you doing that today.


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 19, 2007)

Back when I was younger and using my dad's saws he would always say to just use hydraulic oil for bar oil. I think it worked pretty good, but certainly not as well as bar oil. I hate spendin $7 a gallon on stihl oil, but I think the benefits outway the cost of a couple bucks more per gallon. How many of the rest of you use name brand oil vs. off brand stuff?


----------



## newguy18 (Mar 19, 2007)

*dont do it and a stupid story*

i worked as a farmhand and that was all the guy would let me use in all four of his chainsaws.even though poulan chain oil is only 2 bucks a gallon at the local wal mart. my stupid story came from my uncle butch.he loaned a guy a craftsman chainsaw and the man didnt use any chain oil whatsoever.burnt up the clutch and the chain i was able to save the bar. bill howe huskys 141 and 51 and a little homelite.:monkey:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown (Mar 19, 2007)

*Toxic runways...*



boboak said:


> LOL. I can remember my dad saving all the used motor oil from the dusters. He had a couple of fifty five gallon barrels and a homemade spreader/sprayer bar. When they got full we'd put them in the back of the pickup and oil the runway. Man...they'd just take you out and shoot you if they caught you doing that today.



Yah, here in the barn I have like 20 gallons of used hydrolic fluid from changing our Kubota "garden" tractor. The auto tranny and entire hydrolic system run off of one sump. I have to keep it stored here in 5 gallon cans and wait until hazardous waste day to get rid of it. 

Also, when I was a tyke we used to go to BC in the summer. Usually after a stop in Orcas Island at my uncle's we would go to Vancouver Island or maybe over to the interior of BC, up to Banff, or 100 Mile house. Fishing, camping, and breathing DDT. So many bugs up there, they used to have these trucks that sprayed DDT into the air all along the roads and in towns. 

Ah... the toxic days of my youth! No wonder I am so screwed up and logging into AS for amusement in my middle age days.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 19, 2007)

*Generic vs brand*



ben14826 said:


> Back when I was younger and using my dad's saws he would always say to just use hydraulic oil for bar oil. I think it worked pretty good, but certainly not as well as bar oil. I hate spendin $7 a gallon on stihl oil, but I think the benefits outway the cost of a couple bucks more per gallon. How many of the rest of you use name brand oil vs. off brand stuff?



I use whatever is on sale. Poulon. Husky. Pro Power. Generic. Maybe someday I will go for better env oil if I can find it under $10 a gallon. There is no quality standard on bar oil, so there is no way to really tell what is better or not. Not like 2-stroke oil, where I can buy oil with some type of approved quality. 

I would also avoid using hydrolic or auto tranny fluid. That stuff is full of detergent. Detergent dissolves crud and junk and crap and keeps it in suspension by design. In suspension, junk will just wear your bar and chain faster.


----------



## Schultzz (Mar 19, 2007)

Used motor oil contains bits and pieces of metal which will clog the chain oil delivery system. Been there, done that.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 20, 2007)

*A confession?*



Schultzz said:


> Used motor oil contains bits and pieces of metal which will clog the chain oil delivery system. Been there, done that.



Are you saying that you are actually making a confession of using used motor oil as bar oil to the AS Chainsaw Inquisition?


----------



## tawilson (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, so now it's 43 don't use to 3 do or did use used oil. I'm not really keeping track, I just like saying "use used".


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 20, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Ok, so now it's 43 don't use to 3 do or did use used oil. I'm not really keeping track, I just like saying "use used".



I see you changed your avatar, was the previous one a pic of you?


----------



## tawilson (Mar 20, 2007)

Trying to think of something witty and amusing to say. Drawin a blank. So, yes it was me. I'm sure some other wiseazz will fill in my blank.


----------



## treechopper123 (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't let my friend with a Poulan 2750 run motor oil..used or new for bar lube. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 20, 2007)

forgive me Chainsaw Father, for i have sinned and not followed the Churchs commandments of using the most sacred and purest of the virgin olive oils in my saws. Please Father, i have sinned and used gear oil, ATF fluid, and motor oil. Please forgive me, but reduce the punishment, for none were used oils Father, but clean oils from new containers. I have since bartered with the traders Father, and purchased vegetable oil for my saw. 






 :angel:


----------



## windthrown (Mar 21, 2007)

*ATF? Tranny fluid?*

Good for you to confess your chainsaw sins my son. 

Now as penance, 10 Hail Marys and drink a 6-pack of beer.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 21, 2007)

6 pack of beer? my kinda priest.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Mar 21, 2007)

windthrown said:


> Good for you to confess your chainsaw sins my son.
> 
> Now as penance, 10 Hail Marys and drink a 6-pack of beer.



As your bishop, I must advise you that you are too lenient. A more proper penance would be to cut a cord of wood with a Wild Thing. The beer, of course, would take care of itself.

Harry K


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 21, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> ...and purchased vegetable oil for my saw.



Now go cook us up some french fries!:hmm3grin2orange: 

Gary


----------



## windthrown (Mar 21, 2007)

*Curly fries...*

Oh yes, curly fries for the choir here! 

Pass them around please...


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 22, 2007)

turnkey4099 said:


> As your bishop, I must advise you that you are too lenient. A more proper penance would be to cut a cord of wood with a Wild Thing. The beer, of course, would take care of itself.
> 
> Harry K




OOOH OOOOH OOOOOOH!!!! i ahve a POULAN PRO 2150!!!!!!!! MODDDED!!!!!! open exhaust, polished intake....vroooooooom!!!
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 22, 2007)

used oil in a good saw man now that just dosen't sound like
a good practice. I remember my father straining used oil to put in our lawn 
mower a long time ago. The mower already used oil and he was just biding
time the old rags would clean the oil better than you might think but the 
viscosity would not change so I would not use as bar oil! I have heard of 
treating and staining wood with used oil! I even watched a guy pour it
on a drive way he said kept dust down was gravel! I think I would take it
to a zone to be recycled myself instead of releasing it in enviro:


----------

